# New German Army 7.62 machine gun... Vitrually no recoil......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

New German Army 7.62 machine gun... Vitrually no recoil.........
LiveLeak.com - HK 121 - General Purpose Machine Gun (comments)

Here is a video of the U.S. M-60 machine gun to compare recoil.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Very interesting video. Technology is a great thing, but I have my fears for the future. 

I fear that it will come full circle and bite our collective butts down the road. :watching:


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like normal recoil to me. Conservation of momentum, ya know.


----------

